# Philodendron toxic to tree frogs?



## crice (Feb 25, 2014)

Is this true?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2014)

It might be...IF they would eat it. Since frogs don't eat plants, I doubt there's anything to worry about. I have many phil's and pothos plants outside under my mercury vapor light and the frogs live in the plants waiting for the light to come on and attract the bugs to it.


----------



## Amanda1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not true, since frogs don't eat plants. I've had philodendron in with my tree frogs since I've had them (~2yrs). The leaves are nice and wide, so it makes a great place for them to sleep.


----------



## crice (Mar 2, 2014)

We'll I was told that, since frogs intake things trough their skin, say if a leaf was broken or torn, an come into contact, it could be toxic. If you guys have any other thought keep em comin!!


----------



## penceton (Mar 11, 2014)

Think you're safe, 'slong as you wash all plants before placing them in your terrarium. And introducing them to said tree frogs....


----------

